

Apricity beautiful Linux distro based on Arch - acd
http://apricityos.com

======
dzsekijo
Why is Chrome, a proprietary software packaged when there is a practically
equivalent FLOSS software (Chromium)?

Or, the more general question -- how Pacman packages and Apricity apps relate
to each other? The answer seems to be not straightforward, as if Apricity apps
were just sugaring for a subset of the Pacman pkg set, then Chromium would be
packaged (given Arch ships Chromium, not Chrome).

